# Second Chance



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

Just saw the premier of this new show. Conceptually clever, this may, I say may, be a keeper. A man is brought back from the dead and works with an FBI agent to fight crime. Yeah, I know that sounds lame but there's enough going on in the details to make me watch another one.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 10, 2016)

Sounds similar to stitchers...but not quite, I'll have a look I think


----------



## Droflet (Jan 10, 2016)

It has potential as long at the writer exploit all the angles. We'll see.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 11, 2016)

Jan. 21 in the US

Looks very promising. Then, it's Fox. It could be terrible. If it turns out to be good, it might be canceled early.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 11, 2016)

I was just about to say that. Fox, brrrr.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm sitting on a fence here about this series. Not sure if it'll hook me...


----------



## REBerg (Jan 11, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I'm sitting on a fence here about this series. Not sure if it'll hook me...


I'm willing to give it a go. You just never know. It may really glow. (I am a tad slow.)

"No more rhymes, now, I mean it!"
"Anybody want a peanut?"


----------



## REBerg (Jan 17, 2016)

*1.01 A Suitable Donor*

This was surprisingly excellent!

A 75-year-old guy is resurrected as not only a much younger, hunkier version of himself, but as a guy with superhuman strength. We should all be so lucky.

On top of that, the show has a sense of humor.

Most amazing of all, it's on Fox!


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 17, 2016)

REBerg said:


> *1.01 A Suitable Donor*
> 
> This was surprisingly excellent!
> 
> ...



I'm still sitting on the fence about this. My reaction right now is "Meh."


----------



## REBerg (Jan 17, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I'm still sitting on the fence about this. My reaction right now is "Meh."


Aw, give it another chance.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 5, 2016)

Ironically, this show may not live up its name, as a second season is looking unlikely.

Second Chance TV show canceled already by FOX?

I'm still watching _Second Chance_, but the series is not living up to it's potential. It has its moments, as when the resurrected Sheriff Jimmy Pritchard (Robert Kazinsky) -- who was a hard-drinking, womanizing, dominating father -- deals with the psychological damage he inflicted on his now adult son and daughter .


Spoiler



Son, Duval (Tim DeKay), an FBI agent has been let in on the secret. Daughter, Helen (Amanda Detmer), has not.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 26, 2016)

No official word from Fox (that I could find) as the series ended its first season March 25. _Second Chance_ is not exactly Emmy-winning material, but I would watch another season. Amid all the pronouncements of the show's death, Fox did include a twist at the end of the finale, "Gelassenheit," which could provide plot fuel for another season.


----------

